# What interesting places in Davao?



## TheLovelyHombre (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi, in some days I will visit Davao to meet my girlfriend. I'd like to visit with her the best spots and places in Davao. She will be happy to visit them with me because when she is alone she cannot visit them.
Thanks


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

TheLovelyHombre said:


> Hi, in some days I will visit Davao to meet my girlfriend. I'd like to visit with her the best spots and places in Davao. She will be happy to visit them with me because when she is alone she cannot visit them.
> Thanks


One of our favorite places to spend a day is Eden Nature Park. Also try Philippine Eagle Centre and Crocodile Park. For the evenings, eat and drink, try Matina Town Square and Outback Grill. Both have Live music and good food, reasonable prices. For fine dining, Claudes De Ville, and Bondi&Bourke. Enjoy


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Try real food at:
De Bonte Koe restaurant 
29 J. Rizal Street Habana Compound, Davao City, Mindanao Philippines
Check his face book page...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pronse said:


> Try real food at:
> De Bonte Koe restaurant
> 29 J. Rizal Street Habana Compound, Davao City, Mindanao Philippines
> Check his face book page...
> ...


Sounds good Pronse, somewhere new to try. Thanks,


----------

